# An Announcement



## DoxN4cer (Jul 19, 2003)

I wish to extend my apologies to all that have endured the recent fiasco in connection with the Modern Arnis Symposium in Buffalo, NY. My involvement in th Norshadow incident was negligible. My guilt in the matter was guilt by association. I failed to do my homework and did not look into the profile to see the underpinnings of the events that had transpired in Buffalo. 

At this time I wish to announce that I am no longer affiliated with Dr. Barber and his crew in WNY, at least for now. It is unclear to me at this point if I can ever faithfully lend my support to that circle of people again. I still consider Dr. Barber my friend of  over 15 years, and an outstanding instructor of martial arts. However, considerng the events that had come to light in Buffalo I feel it is both prudent and necessary to remove myself from that group in and continue on my own path. 

I came to Buffalo to train, make connections with new freinds and renew connections with old ones. I haven't the time or inclination for ridiculous ruses and childish personality conflicts. I have a life outside of the martial arts, and I have no room in it for politcal sqabbles. All of the blitz and banter over the scandal has caused me to question my involvment in the martial arts altogether. I will continue to train and maybe even teach, but I will no longer support any particular organization or group. I may reconsider if I find a group that demonstrates unity and mutual support, but for now I'm on my way alone.

Submitted respectfully,

Tim Kashino


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2003)

Tim,
  Keep training.  "Stuff' happens, but somewhere there is a bright side.  Find it and keep bangin.

Welcome to MartialTalk.

:asian: 

Bob


----------



## grifter1358 (Jul 19, 2003)

Tim,

Our teacher always says one thing:  Be true to the art and the art will be true to you.  In being true to the art, you should be true to yourself and your teacher, regardless of the situation or the conflict that surrounds you.

You shouldn't turn away from your teacher because of politics or conflict arising from the politics.  Maintain your focus and you maintain your lineage, your connection to the art.  Practice is one thing, but without the guidance of your instructor, you lose that connection, no matter what rank you are.

I've been in and out of internet conflicts, and so many times I've wanted to pack up and quit the fight.  But, in the fight, you refine your skills.  Combat is not only physical, but also verbal, and life is war.  People will strategize and use certain tactics, regardless if their intent is honest or selfish.  They may smile in your face, while they stab you in the gut with the daga.  But, being a true warrior means never punking-out, never running from the fight.  Even if you know you're going to get your a$$ handed to you on the proverbial plate, you go out like a warrior and you give it your best shot.

So what if you didn't know all the details?!  So what if you got caught in the politics of it all?!  Politics is just the debate between people about whether or not they believe in the truth.  You stood for your teacher and the truth.  Why fall now?  If you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything.  

In my limited opinion, the Norshadow incident was just verbal tapi-tapi, or counter-for-counter, like we say.  It's not combat, which is the end-all of all conflicts.  Don't jump ship over a drill/exercise that happens everyday.

We met many quality martial artists that weekend, who are also quality people.  Don't let things bring you down.  No one will step up for a fight, but they will step up to drill.  That's been my experience all these years that I've been teaching Serrada in public.  They may say this and that about me and my teacher, but no one to date has stepped up.  That shows what kind of people they are.  

Salamat,

Bob Manalo, Jr.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 19, 2003)

Tim,

What balls!  I do understand your feelings about this whole incident.  It certainly let off a stink bomb in the cafeteria, didn't it.  From what I gleaned from our meeting last weekend, you are a serious martial artist and it seems this whole thing crossed a line you draw for yourself.  Personal integrity is easy when untested.  It gets interesting when a test is presented.  

For how valuable it is or isn't, from me, apology accepted.

I also echo a lot of what Bob Manalo, Jr. said in the post above.  Your own personal ethics are what they are and if you govern your decisions and actions by them, you will be true to yourself and will live easily with yourself.

Great meeting with you this last weekend.  Keep in touch, will you.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Jul 19, 2003)

tim,
i don't know the details of your situation but i know that i have faced big discouragements and felt like quitting.
i realized that would only hurt myself! I kept my own personal connection with the arts and things turned out great!


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 19, 2003)

Tim
Your honor and good name are important. If you chose to go your own way because your instructor's ethics are not the same as yours, So be it. Even by walking your own path you will still learn and maybe encounter others who have shared you dilemma. I have been in your position before. Others will come along that will earn your trust. Just don't stop training and learning. I haven't met you but if you're ever in Philly look me up and we can bang some sticks. No Politics and no BS.

Good luck on your journey.

SAL  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2003)

Good luck Mr. Kashino! 

(We've met, but it's been many years.)


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Good luck Mr. Kashino!
> 
> (We've met, but it's been many years.) *




Yes, I know. It has been what 14 years?

Thanks for the support.

Tim


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 19, 2003)

I appreciate the words of encouragement. I don't recall saying that I'm stopping my training regimen. What I am doing is removing myself from the distraction of martial arts politics to focus on more important things; mainly my personal and professional development.  

I'm no punking out. I'm backing up, regrouping and topping off my mags. I have eight years until I can retire, then I can do what ever I want. During that time I plan to manage my career, and maybe even finish and publish the book I've been working on and off for so long. If an opportunity to teach or to train with someone interesting, great.  In the mean time I'm just going to do my thing on my own.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2003)

Tim,

I am glad you have signed up.

I am also glad you were able to express your opinion here.

Thank you for trusting me when I said you would be able to sign up under your own user name.


Much of what you have said I agree with.

As to your path, it is your decision, and many times a child must leave their parents and house hold and  go it alone. Even when they come back they find out they cannot live with their parents , yet they can call and talk through the year and maybe visit on a holiday or two.

Concentrate on your training just like you said. IF you are ever in the same part of the world I am in, feel free to contact me. A beer or a coffee oe what ever is in order, to jsut chat about the time in between the Buffalo SYmposuim and the next time we meet.

With Great Respect

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow. You handled a difficult decision like a Warrior. I would expect nothing less from someone who wears a US Navy uniform.

I respect your decision, and given your circumstances, I would have decided the same. You have real battles to fight in other countries and at sea, whether personal in nature, or whether it means doing your part for our nations security. You have little time to deal with the martial arts community, which is often petty when one considers the large scheme of things.

For those of you who might not understand Tim's decision: he is not "quiting martial arts" or "giving up." He is just choosing to walk his own path. Bob said "Life is War........ being a true warrior means never punking-out, never running from the fight....." I'd say it's even more then that, yet  as a soldier in the US Military, I think that Tim here knows this better then most "martial artists." Choosing to walk ones own path is not "giving up." In this circumstance, I would say that it means "moving forward."

I wish you well, Tim Kashino. I can only speak for myself here, but let me know if your ever in Michigan. I'll make sure your taken care of. (Perhaps Rich and I will show you a good time! In Detroit area, though, not Flint. Flint's too ghetto! [ lol Rich!])

Your friend in the arts,
Paul Janulis


----------



## Rocky (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey Tim, I can't remember if we met or not, I beleave we did. Anyways you have to do what is best for you and your's. You are doing it the right way too, like you said not giving up, just backing up and re-grouping. I have no doubt, that you will be a leader in the Eskrima community someday.  I  can tell you that you should never let anyone else's doing' wheather, right or wrong, dictate your position or interest in training, beleave me I 'v been there done that.


Good Luck, and look me up someday!

Rocky
1-313-729-7016


----------

